
India bans Facebook’s ‘free’ Internet for the poor - ghostDancer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/indian-telecom-regulator-bans-facebooks-free-internet-for-the-poor/2016/02/08/561fc6a7-e87d-429d-ab62-7cdec43f60ae_story.html
======
herbst
Thats awesome. I was afraid most countries are going to fall for it, but no.

